# Bring on the Freaking Snow



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

*sigh* We're supposed to get the first snow of the season this afternoon and into tonight. It may not snow in my area, with the snow/rain line being hard for the weathermen to predict, but it will snow in Massachusetts tonight regardless.

I hope we have another mild winter. I really can't handle another one like 2002-03 where it snowed just about every four to five days.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Its Snowing where I am  Remember the Snow Storm of 2000 i think it was on Christmas day that was :voorhees: CRAZY :voorhees:


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

WOW it really is SNOWING not fast and hard but its coming down


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

We had our first snow stick last weekend. Didn't amount to much though as you can see:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's pretty much what the ground outside my house looks like now. It's not too comforting to know the snow is starting this early... it's not even formally winter yet!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow I got about 3 to 4 inches of snow lastnight time to build a snow fort


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I miss snow. I wish I were at least in an area in AZ where we got some!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I wish that it snowed here. It's just now starting to feel like Autumn! Florida sucks as far as seasonal change goes. I wouldn't even reccomend this ****ing state to an Iraqi! Intense Heat, Hurricanes, Mosquitoes, Hillbillies and an overabundance of low-paying jobs. What's to love?


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Snnn....Snnnnnn...SSSS....Snow?


----------

